# Queen jar with misspelled word...value?



## Raypadua (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi there,  I was thinking about picking up a Queen Jar with the word Widemouth misspelled.  It is spelled “Widemuth”.  Would anyone know what the value of this jar should be?  I’m thinking it is a $5  to $10 Jar but I think the seller will want much more.  Any input appreciated.

.


----------



## coreya (Jul 15, 2019)

if thats a quart 2442 in the red book its listed as 60-75


----------



## Raypadua (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow, had no idea it would be worth that much.  I’m picking it up today for $15.  I guess the seller gave me a really nice deal!  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Jul 17, 2019)

I hope it isn't one of the ones that I have in my consignment booth for much less than the Redbook lists them at. Not sure of the spelling of widemouth on mine though. They are of Canadian origin so the widemuth spelling may be correct.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 5, 2019)

Look a little closer - I think you may have missed "Adjustable" is also misspelled.  I think "Widemouth" is spelled the same way in Canada as it is here...


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 25, 2019)

jarsnstuff said:


> Look a little closer - I think you may have missed "Adjustable" is also misspelled.  I think "Widemouth" is spelled the same way in Canada as it is here...



absolutely correct jarsnstuff!  It is a Widemuth Adjutable jar


----------

